# linhof 617



## den9 (Apr 7, 2010)

interesting camera, just curious of what film does it exactly use? and how exactly does it work as far as keeping lines straight, doesnt seem to operate the same way a slr tilt shift lens works.

Linhof Technorama 617


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 7, 2010)

It makes 4 images on a single roll of 120.

As for keeping the lines straight, don't tip the camera.

-Pete


----------



## den9 (Apr 7, 2010)

what do you mean 4 images on 1 roll? would that mean you are using 2 normal frames for 1 shot for example?

and when i say straight lines, i mean converging lines.


ok i think figured it out.

there are no converging lines because it has a 3:1 aspect ratio?


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2010)

den9 said:


> interesting camera, just curious of what film does it exactly use?



120 or 220


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2010)

den9 said:


> what do you mean 4 images on 1 roll? would that mean you are using 2 normal frames for 1 shot for example?



There are no frames on a roll of film until the camera creates them.  This
camera makes four 6cm X 17cm images (frames) on a roll of 120 film or
eight of them on a roll of 220 film.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2010)

There is an Australian natural-light photographer who does some absolutely astounding work with that camera. His name is Mark Gray, and he has been featured on American, Australian, and European TV shows. He works in the idyllic landscape tradition, with basically no Photoshop manipulation, no HDR, and so on. His web site is Mark Gray Landscape Photography - About Mark Gray


----------



## den9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> There is an Australian natural-light photographer who does some absolutely astounding work with that camera. His name is Mark Gray, and he has been featured on American, Australian, and European TV shows. He works in the idyllic landscape tradition, with basically no Photoshop manipulation, no HDR, and so on. His web site is Mark Gray Landscape Photography - About Mark Gray



wow, amazing! i never seen such great colored photos.

another guy who uses this camera, which of where i first found out about the camera its self, shoots vertical panoramas. he has a book called new york vertical that i stumbled upon in the library.

Horst Hamann Photography :: New York Vertical :: New York Panorama


----------

